# Oh Fudge!  Frustrating Fudge making experience(s).



## runninduo (Oct 9, 2004)

Last Sunday, I made a delicious chocolate fudge with pecans.  It was my first time making fudge and I was so pleased with myself as it came of silky and creamy and just divine.  Monday night, I continued with the madness and made some yummy penuche.  I gave most of the chocolate fudge to my dh to to bring to work, so I easily polished off the few pieces I kept.  

So, I decide to make fudge again today.  It took me 3 tries to get it right.  Not sure what happened the first two times, but the third time worked.  it's setting as i type.  had to go out and get more milk chocolate.

Oh......and last week I posted a question as to whether mini marshmallows could be used in place of marshmallow creme.......I used it in the 2nd and 3rd batches........and it didn't make a difference.  I found on the web that 2 cups of mini marshmallows plus about a Tbs of light corn syrup is equivalent to a jar of fluff.   The mini marshmallows are much for cost effective.......I got a big bag (which would make at least 4 batches of fudge) for less than 1 jar of fluff.

Just thought I's share.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 10, 2004)

LAURIE:  Here is a recipe for fudge that is practically assured for success, as it never turns grainy....

2 cups light-brown sugar
4 ounces butter
20 regular marshmallows, cut up
6 oz. butterscotch chips
1 cup EACH white sugar, evaporated milk & chopped pecans or filberts
4½ ounces chocolate chips
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Combine sugars, evaporated milk, and butter in heavy saucepan.  Cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until soft-ball stage (234°-238° F.) is achieved.

Remove from heat and add marshmallow pieces, plus butterscotch & chocolate chips; stir until marshmallows & chips are all melted.  Add vanilla (and nuts, if using), and stir until creamy.  Pour into greased 8- x 8-inch pan.  Cool & cut into squares.  Yield: 2½ lbs.

As a bonus, here is a very old Scottish recipe for Vanilla Tablet – a confectionery which resembles fudge:

1 lb. white granulated sugar
1 Tbsp white corn syrup
2 ounces unsalted butter
6½ fl. oz. whole milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Place sugar, butter, syrup, and milk in heavy saucepan; cook over low heat until dissolved.  Increase heat; bring to the boil and cook until soft-ball stage is achieved.  

Remove from heat and allow bubbles to settle.  Add vanilla and beat until thick & creamy.  Pour into greased 6- x 6-inch pan and allow to cool.  Cut into squares.  Yield:  1½ lbs.

Enjoy!

Pleasant regards,
Lawrence


----------



## runninduo (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks, Lawrence!

I'm cutting and pasting the recipes to my recipe file!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 11, 2004)

To absolutely insure that fudge is creamy smooth, remember this info and adjust your recipes accordingly.

Granulated sugar will become liquid when heated.  Adding water or other liquids and fats give it a degree of plasticity when cooled, but it can still re-crystalize.  The addition of corn syrup to the mix alters the cane sugar molecule, keeping it from crystalizing when cooled.  It is the crystalization of the cane sugar that creates that grainy texture.  

Marshmallows, and especially marshmallow cream are made from corn syrup, egg-white, and starch (the actual recipe may call for confectioners sugar that contains both finely ground or powdered sugar mixed with cornstarch).  Again, it is the addition of the corn syrup, via the marshmallows or marshmallow cream to the fudge that prevents the graininess.

Also, use this info when making syrups and caramels.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 13, 2004)

A few tricks I learned in college about working with candy/caramel to help insure that your sugar doesn't re-crystallize:


1)  Add a little corn syrup to the water/sugar mix in the pan (see Goodweed's post above).
2)  A little bit of lime juice, about a teaspoon, also helps.
3)  Have a pastry resting in a bowl of water within easy reach of the pot.  Before the water completely cooks off, at least a couple times, load the brush with water, and press the brush against the sidewall, and push downwards just above the water/sugar mix.  DON'T let the brush contact the molten mix.  This helps to push any errant sugar crystals back into the mix so they dissolve.  Rinse the brush each time.  Completely "rinse" the sidewall of the pan in this manner.  It sounds tedious, but once you get the hang of it, it's rather quick.
4)  When you're melting the sugar, before the water cooks off, leave the lid on the pan, slightly askew to allow steam to escape.  Some steam will condense on the sidewall of the pan and "rinse" the sugar crystals back into the mix.

Remember, just ONE sugar crystal falling into molten sugar will cause the whole batch to crystallize.  If this happens, add a little water and start the process over again.

I know I mentioned when the water cooks off from the sugar.  You know this will happen, as your deep-fat candy thermometer will start to move above 212°F.  You will also notice that the size and frequency of the bubbles changes.  The bubbles become faster, and smaller.  Sometimes, I've even heard the change in pitch, when I wasn't actually watching the pan.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 13, 2004)

This is a great fudge for the holidays - very rich!

Eggnog Fudge
1/4 c Butter, room temp 
2 1/2 c Sugar 
1 c Egg nog (NOT LOW FAT) 
8 oz White chocolate chips 
4 oz Marshmallow creme (or equivalent in marshmallows)
1 c Almonds, chopped
1 tb Rum 
1/4 ts Nutmeg 

1.Line a 8x8 pan with aluminum foil and set aside. 
2.Place chips, rum, and nuts into a 3-quart saucepan or Pyrex glass dish and set aside. 
3.Heat eggnog in a saucepan on medium until warm, then add sugar. Bring to a rolling boil while stirring constantly with a wooden spoon. Add the butter. Boil for 4 full minutes. 
4.Fold in the marshmallow creme and nutmeg; the boil will probably stop until completely dissolved. Bring back to a boil for another 4 full minutes. (if the mixture starts to turn brown during the boil, turn down the heat a little.)
5.Remove from heat and pour hot mixture over chips, rum, and nuts without scraping the sides of the hot saucepan. Mix thoroughly and pour into prepared pan. Cool at room temperature. Remove from pan, remove foil, cut into squares.


----------

